# Hello from Alaska!



## Honeycow (Aug 10, 2015)

I am completely new to mouse owning. I live on a small farm and have one mouse named Bernard who the cats gifted to me as a baby. I have many questions and i can already tell this site is going to help a ton. Before Bernard I never realized how a person could get so attached to a mouse. They had always been those nasty little creatures that eat the grain and chew holes in our things. I now realize I was totally wrong, i love my little guy and could never think of him as a nasty pest. Instead I think him as my good little buddy. I can't wait to get to know other mouse owners and have all my questions answered! Thanks for reading!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwww, welcome to you and Bernard


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Big welcome to both of you


----------

